# davelor marine



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone know how to get in contact with him, this new dumbass site will not allow the search feature to work on my Droid, keeps popping up a dumb double click ad from Google, most annoying!! Skippy


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

8507777303 I know that number without searching for it lol


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks :thumbup:

Skippy


----------

